# Canister Filter problems?



## Bam204 (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey how is it going guys...

I just got a new 55 gal, and i have always used the HOB filters for all of my tanks. I wanted to try a canister filter, like the marineland c360, or the cascade 1200. I would like to know is there any risks of having a canister filter, such as flooding? problem when power goes out? I absolutely can not risk flooding. So please let me know about the risks of using a canister filter, and what you think about the marineland c360, and the cascade 1200.

Thank you,

Bam204


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

They are not that bad. There is a possibilty of leaks and flooding but you just have to take good care of it. There is a little bit of water spilled when I clean them. It is also good to have them sit in a shallow tub just in case. It helps if you have a small leak.

I have heard really good things about the marineland. I wanted to buy one for myself. I personally like my Rena XP3. It is great. Very easy to maintain for sure


----------



## MightyM (May 15, 2004)

eheim makes very good canister, the quality is outstanding...perhaps the eheim ecco is not as good as the rest though.


----------



## trigger (Sep 6, 2002)

As long as you maintain them properly there should be no problem. But that is with all equipment. On the other hand, anything can break.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

I have a Cascade 1000 and I love it, its dead quiet and keeps my tank really clean and sparkling clear. The only way it would leak is if the Oring to the lid broke/ripped. The orings rip from taking to thop off the filter all the time. The key would be to get a filter much bigger than neccesary so you dont have to service it as often and risk ripping the seal. Other than that they are straight forward and work great. :thumb:


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

I have a Cascade 1000 and I love it, its dead quiet and keeps my tank really clean and sparkling clear. The only way it would leak is if the Oring to the lid broke/ripped. The orings rip from taking to top off the filter all the time. The key would be to get a filter much bigger than neccesary so you dont have to service it as often and risk ripping the seal. Other than that they are straight forward and work great. :thumb:


----------



## Bam204 (Mar 31, 2008)

Thank you all for you replies, after readin the last reply made me think of a new question. Can you buy replacement seals and orings? and are the easily available?

Thank you,
bam204


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

o rings are usually readily available anywhere in any size.


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

you can get replacement seals and o-rings... I wouldn't risk going generic though... make sure you go with the specific brand of the filter...

also if you but some non-toxic lubricant on the seal it will keep it from drying out and will last much longer (thanks Joea from cichlid-forum television).

Another suggestion I have is always have 2 filters running (2 canisters, 1 can + 1 HOB, any combo). this way... if one gets busted... the other filter will buy you time to replace or repair the busted one.

I have the c360 and a penguin 350 on my 60 gallon tank... and I'm thrilled.

One suggestion with the c360 is order something else to replace the carbon bags with... you will put more wear and tear on the filter if you have to open it every 2 weeks to replace the carbon... just put extra bio-balls or something in there from the start.


----------



## Bam204 (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks again for all of your help. I am leaning toward the Marineland C360, it says it comes with the media needed. So is there anything else I should purchase when i purchase the Filter?

Thanks,

Bam204


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

maintain them properly there should be no problem at all, you probably will spill some water out when you clean it so i always do it outside. you will have to replace some media after a few months (i replace mine after 6 months).

i have the marineland c360 on my 60gallon tank. i think you should go with a c360 on your 55g instead of the c220. the more filter power the better


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

> I am leaning toward the Marineland C360, it says it comes with the media needed. So is there anything else I should purchase when i purchase the Filter?


Like I said, I would order an extra thing of bio-balls or course sponge or something and replace the carbon bags that it comes with... But that's just my opinion. In fact keep the carbon bags to the side for future use if you ever have to medicate the tank. (hmmm... I wish I had done that... oh well)

If you haven't already seen it... Joea made a video about canister filters and it stars the Marineland c360!! It has some helpful tips, and especially helpful since I found the instructions that came with the filter to be fairly vague.

Here it is: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/videos/canister_filters.php


----------



## Bam204 (Mar 31, 2008)

THakns again for your help. One more question is do you haveto use only marine land products, such as marineland bioballs, and marineland creamic rings, or does it matter?

Thanks,
Bam204


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Always make sure that the hoses are secured with duct tape or such. When I replaced my Fluval with an Eheim, the hose came off with hardly any effort because it had dried out. If that would have happened with the filter running, it would have pumped out the contents of the tank on to the floor.

Also, check the seal after servicing the filter. The O rings eventually dry out and the filter leaks. That's why all of my canister sit in dishwashing tubs.

Mike


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

No, you don't. However, make sure you don't get the really large bio-balls (the ones that you normally see in sump filters). The only thing you need to be sure of is that they will fit in the tray... I think the bio-balls that come with the c-360 are 1 inch diameter... and ceramic rings are pretty standard ar far as I know...


----------

